# panasonic plasma tv aspect ratio stuck in zoom



## ctyfnd

hopefully someone else has seen this. my th-50px25u/p has developed a weird quirk. anytime i try to adjust the aspect to anything other than zoom i can only see about 10% of the screen across the top. the rest is black. this seems to only happen when viewing a dvd. when watching tv with the time warner box set on 16.9 the picture is fine. have tried different inputs, different dvd players, and get the same results. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr

ctyfnd, welcome to TSF. 

You won't like this response but here it is: Is it still under warranty? It sounds like a fault in the controller chip and that's not something we as consumers can fix. I assume you've tried to reset it to factory settings (my LCD has that as a menu option) but it didn't help. One thing to try before calling the service center is to unplug it for 15 minutes - actually pull the plug out of the wall. Then try again. 

Sorry but that's the best I can do. Anybody else have a better idea, feel free to chime in.


----------



## rollo2000

ctyfind, you didn't mention if you had adjusted the dvd players video output to your tv's ratio, 16x9. evun blurays and hddvd players are defaulted to 4:3. if you have your cable box set to 16x9 and its okay then it's not a problem with the tv.


----------

